# 1/4" shank vs 1/2" shank



## Robbie (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi guys,
I've been researching the "which bits to buy" threads. Lots of info for sure, but I haven't been able to find anything on the difference between 1/4" and 1/2" shank. (I know... 1/4" ). What are the benefits and drawbacks of each? I'm looking at buying a set, so I guess the question is "Which is best for me?" PS. This is just a hobby for now, but who knows how far it might take me. I have a PC combo and a small table.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Think about what you want to make*



Robbie said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been researching the "which bits to buy" threads. Lots of info for sure, but I haven't been able to find anything on the difference between 1/4" and 1/2" shank. (I know... 1/4" ). What are the benefits and drawbacks of each? I'm looking at buying a set, so I guess the question is "Which is best for me?" PS. This is just a hobby for now, but who knows how far it might take me. I have a PC combo and a small table.
> Thanks,
> Rob



Depends on what you want to make and the size & power of your router
If you like making small items like children's furniture & toys, artistic objects, jewlery boxes 
Then you will need small bits even smaller than 1/4" bits, 1/8", 3mm, 5mm
Such small bits are only available in 1/4" shank.

If like me, I mainly use the router for REAL furniture & large objects, then I need powerful 3HP router and big diameter & long cutting edge router bits and they are only available in 1/2" shank. 1/4" shank would be too weak for such heavy work as there will be more chatter, vibrations and burning and slippages of the shank within the collet. 1/2" shank also do not heat up as much because it has 4x the mass.

Beginners usually start making items that are useful, not too small nor too big. 
In these most common situation the cutter diameter used are about 1/4" to 3/4" and the cutting edge is up to 3/4" long, then the router bits are available in both 1/4" shank and 1/2" shank.

If you have a choice, ie. your router has both 1/2" and 1/4" collet, then I recommend that you buy bits with 1/2" shank. (For very small bits you may have to buy 1/4" shank bits). The reason is that 1/2" shank bits can have 1/4" bearings or 1/2" bearings. Some 1/4" shank bits only have a rounded area instead of a bearing.

If you have 2 routers, One that can take 1/2" & the other only 1/4" then buy 1/4" shank bits for common use.

If you only have one router that can take only 8mm, 1/4" shank, you have no choice. Buy bits with 1/4" shank

Just my opinion.

Listen to what others have to say as well.


Reuel


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought a set of 1/2" shank dovetail bits at a wood show. Now I have a dovetail jig. I need 1/4" shank bits to use it. Go figure.
It all depends on what you're doing, but generally, I'm replacing my el-cheapo flea-bay 1/4" bits with 1/2" shank Freud, when needed, and possible.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

1/2" shank bits are stronger, will have less vibration and cost about the same. You are best off using them when possible. 1/4" bits from a quality brand will usually get the job done, and at times the bit you need will only be available this way. The bottom line is you will end up with both styles.


----------



## GrummanTiger (Jan 3, 2009)

*From what I have read...*

Seems to me that the smart way to go...IF you have a CHOICE is to go with 1/2 inch. As the others have said less vibration etc etc. I unfortunately have only the option of 1/4"...until I get another new router....NEXT christmas....????

Grrruumman


----------



## Robbie (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks guys - I think I'll start off with a set of 1/2" (my router has collets for both 1/2 and 1/4) It sounds as if I'll need 1/4" for certain situations, at which point I'll get what I need and go with higher quality one bit at a time. I really appreciate the input!!
Rob


----------

